# Where do you train?



## Les (Feb 2, 2003)

No, I don't mean where is your school/club located.

What I mean is have you ever worked your techniques in any of these places?

On a staircase?

Chest deep in a pool?

On ice?

Sitting in the drivers seat of a car?

In an elevator?

On wet muddy grass?

What other environmental constraints have you experimented with?


----------



## D_Brady (Feb 2, 2003)

when I tested for 1st Brown part of the test was out side. I had to do short form 2 on a hill in the woods at night with a spot light off to the side for light and I was facing down hill to start.

 One women had to staff set one on the same hill, you could hear the staff hitting branches, she really did great.

 I have my own club now and students must train out side around cars in door ways and pressed up against doors.

 They like it and it keeps me looking into my own training and ever moving foward. Just to let you know about the test I was talking about, we had to do all the forms and sets inside so the board could see clearly how we were.


----------



## Elfan (Feb 2, 2003)

With over a dozen people in a one bedroom hotel room.

Actually I ususally train in a friends living room or their lawn rather than a school.


----------



## Bill Smith (Feb 2, 2003)

Les,
That was one of the focus points I was using with my students. Even though we train for real life situations (most being in the class area), it gives the students a better response and reaction when you incorparate everyday things (in between cars, exiting or entering a doorway, in your car, sitting down (work and off the clock), elevators, etc.

It helps them with the three stages of veiw and how to focus on what will work and what may not in tight places.

Hope all is well with you and your school.

Bill Smith


----------



## Kenpomachine (Feb 2, 2003)

Besides the pool and the wet lawn, I use to train in my bedroom, which has a lot of stuff throw all over the place...
Also while waiting for a long time in a place and some corridors.
The pool is great for power and balance


----------



## SingingTiger (Feb 3, 2003)

I've never done any full-speed, full-movement training outside my school or home, but thanks for the idea, I like it.

What I often do is abbreviated movements wherever I am, more as a mental exercise than a physical one.  When I'm at the gym, I'll work through a form with small movements in between sets, or go through a technique in the same way.

Once while I was in a crowded theater rehearsal hall with only about two square feet to myself, I worked through Long 1 with small, abbreviated movements.  About halfway through, a guy sitting nearby said, "You look like you're doing a kata."  Turns out he studied Kung Fu awhile back.  We had lots of interesting conversations after that, comparing styles, etc.

Rich


----------



## Brother John (Feb 3, 2003)

on a steep/sandy river bank.
Waist high in the swift river.
In the bed of a moving pickup truck. (dangerous, I don't recomend it.... I'm just a few nuts shy of a cracker-jack box)
On the slanted roof of my house (when we lived in a house).
Elevators (if I'm alone, I usually do "Darting Viper")
in a stair-well
Swimming pools (highly recomend it)
Deep snow.
Ice.
The ocean.
On top of a mountain (even ground, but the view was inspiring)
On the slanted ramp of a movie theater.
In my sons sand-box. (he had fun with that one)
Wearing 20lb ankle weights on my wrists.
While on crutches. (not so long ago)
Seated...
Lying down face up & face down.

I like experimenting!
Your Brother (who just may take up scubba-diving and parachuting)
John


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 3, 2003)

A few bars
out in the woods
in cars
on ice and in deep snow (cold as hell but fun)
In most bodies of warter that I get in( lake,ocean,rivers and and even in the bath tub( a hand arm movement to learn chi flow))
evn in bed ( sanchin)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 3, 2003)

I've practiced in the studio, at home, outside, and in a pool before.


----------



## KenpoDave (Feb 5, 2003)

Stairs, pools, trees, sand.

Mostly, though, I train in different types of shoes outside.


----------



## Bill Smith (Feb 7, 2003)

I forgot about mentioning the shoes. I had always training in shoes and had my students training in them as well. It gives them and myself the actual feel on what may happen when doing Kenpo. It's a big difference when going from bare foot to shoes. 

If you haven't tried it, give it a try.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Feb 8, 2003)

I've trained with shoes for a long time, when the floor allowed, and then, it's a nice feeling when you kick bare footed  Your legs feel soooo light


----------



## ydma1796 (Apr 1, 2003)

Most people have already said the pool, but last year I tried something new. My buddy has a round inflateable pool approx. 14' across by 4' deep. All the kids (5 of them) would start a whirl pool. When it was going good I would do my forms in the center trying to fight the current. Doesn't last to long as the kids tend to get tired but well worth the exp. definitly plan on doing it again this summer.

Salute :asian: 
Kevin


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> *No, I don't mean where is your school/club located.
> 
> What I mean is have you ever worked your techniques in any of these places?
> ...



Well let me see,

Staircase, both practice and for real. 

Pool, I love working out in a pool the resistance I find is good. I also like to play dunk, and this is good grappling for fun.

On Ice, only becasue I had too, in a parking lot. 

Driving or passenger seat, all the time  You should see the looks. 

In an Elevator, in particular if there is a camara. The security guards need something to watch. 

On wet Muddy Grass, for both Practice and real life encounters.



How about an office cube? or shoulder wide hallway?

Elevated, such as roof or beam?

Nice topic. Thank you :asian:


----------



## SRyuFighter (Apr 1, 2003)

I do a lot of training in a pool, on hills with a lot of trees (I live in WV) and I try to do it in really constricting places such as alleys or between a car and my garage. Normally the latter since I live out in the country and there aren't too many allies around.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 2, 2003)

In the living room (dodging the kids, the cat and the t.v.)

on the dock where my truck gets unloaded every night.(they folks there are used to me now and don't give me too many weird looks anymore) Kicks get really interesting in steel toe boots

short movements while behind the wheel, also run through as much of my material in my head as I can spare attention from the road. 

the pool

the woods

one of our brown belts got drunk and did long one on the dance floor of a local club (it was a hit!)

The instructor has discussed trying to get a bus from a church or daycare to train in but that hasn't happened yet


----------



## phlaw (Apr 3, 2003)

Thanks for the great topic, I have gotten some great ideas...

As for me.

Outside on concrete (barefoot)
Woods
Pool
Living room
At a Zoo (don't ask)


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 3, 2003)

Try to get an old pair of heavy boots and work out in the water or pool with them on or if possible in normal clothing in the pool or water. Makes you realise just how much clothing changes things in the water.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 3, 2003)

> At a Zoo (don't ask)



Must have been doing "Monkey style Kung-Fu.":shrug:


----------



## Greggers69 (Apr 3, 2003)

I am still new to the art.  But I have practice in the front lawn with kids and in crowded rooms with obstacles such as kid toys.  :asian:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 4, 2003)

Everywhere I can, whether its in the studio or outside anywhere that time and space permit. The nice thing about training in different environments is that it also helps open up your awareness to different places. So, if you are attacked out side the studio sometime hopefully you will not freeze or lockup as you go to respond to the attack.

:soapbox: 

Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## Kroy (Apr 7, 2003)

On the Kanzen Kenpo web site they mention environmental change. Does this mean that you must train in areas besides the studio? Sounds like a good idea if it is.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 7, 2003)

Yes I do. Training in the studio is great. But, also training in other places is too. Because you get used to being in other environments.


Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------

